# My Larry OG cut full cure....



## Locked (Jul 27, 2014)

Some pics of a nug from my cured Larry OG.  Nice to have this one back. I think the nugs will be twice as frosty under the LED fixture. 

View attachment IMG_20140727_203952.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140727_203959.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140727_204027.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140727_204035.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140727_204042.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140727_204239.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140727_204249.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140727_204310.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140727_204443.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 28, 2014)

Yer killin me....


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

i see why you like the hamster cut soooo much hammy---keep up the good work brother


----------



## Locked (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks you two.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2014)

I think i need a taste of that... Hard nugs that will put your eye out..... You rock Hammy.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 28, 2014)

Well that sure looks like top shelf smoke Hamster....Nice work on the OG, special cut! 

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 28, 2014)

what's your larry taste like hammy?
i've got a larry F2, and it's nothing like i expected.. but amazing. has some sweet strawberry funk. 
..i love it, but i don't think that's anything like what it's actually supposed to be.

looks great BTW   enjoy


----------



## Locked (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Rose and Warrior.


----------



## Locked (Jul 28, 2014)

kaotik said:


> what's your larry taste like hammy?
> i've got a larry F2, and it's nothing like i expected.. but amazing. has some sweet strawberry funk.
> ..i love it, but i don't think that's anything like what it's actually supposed to be.
> 
> looks great BTW   enjoy



My cut tastes like lemons with a heavy kush.  Nugs get dense and smoke expands quite a bit in your lungs.  Lots of coughing with a good hit.


----------



## MR1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice dense looking bud man.:fly:


----------



## Fredoboi141 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hammy that is a work of Art. I hope I can one day grow something that nice!


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Nice dense looking bud man.:fly:



Thanks MR1....


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2014)

Fredoboi141 said:


> Hammy that is a work of Art. I hope I can one day grow something that nice!



Thanks Fred,  appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Fredoboi141 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks Fred,  appreciate the kind words.



Anytime, Brother. Hope you do not mind if I ask for sum tips. I've never had any of that Larry Kush, it sounds awesome tho. Kush is my favorite strain. Keep up the good work, Brother!


----------



## sawhse (Jul 30, 2014)

Man, I can smell it way over here. Awesome job as always!!! :bong:


----------



## Locked (Jul 30, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Man, I can smell it way over here. Awesome job as always!!! :bong:



Thanks sawhse....


----------



## P Jammers (Jul 30, 2014)

How's she smoke?
:farm:


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> How's she smoke?
> :farm:



Sorry I just saw this PJ.... She smokes real good.  Smells of Heavy Lemon and piney kush.


----------



## The Poet (Nov 6, 2014)

Hamp...


     You seem to be knowledgeable about such things. 
I'm shopping seeds and what is 'Cheese'? 

   The reason I asked is modern weed doesn't have much if any taste or smell. I remember down in Austin Texas in the late 60's, the smell of weed was everywhere. Around U.T. in all of those old neighborhoods of two story houses which are all torn down now; the 'whole town' smelled of weed.  

   Now, the Mexican bricks which sold for $50. in 1966 were not that good of weed but it was all we had. I am not saying that I want a brick of Mexican dirt weed but rather that I would like to see a list of strains which are so smelly that they are world famous for being so. In other words I want to really stink up my house over here in Iberia, which strains would you and Y'all recommend?


                                        Thank you...


                                               The Poet...

                       {Hows the weather up there in Hampsterdam, 
                                       get any freezes yet?}
                                 {I'm down here near Portugal}


----------



## Locked (Nov 6, 2014)

The Poet said:


> Hamp...
> 
> 
> You seem to knowledgeable about such things.
> ...



I would recommend Larry OG for one. From the limited amount I know about cheese strains i think they kinda stink and they are a UK strain. 
When I first started growing I grew an Auto strain that stunk like a skunk. I have always had a soft spot for skunky smelling strain.


----------



## whtelk (Nov 23, 2014)

I am about two weeks away from harvesting "Cheese".... I will try to post up some pictures.... not really happy with the smell just yet. Also have some New york OG to harvest soon.... like it better.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 1, 2016)

:clap::clap::48:


----------

